# FEBRUARY FUN PHOTO CHALLENGE



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Sorry I'm a little slow off the mark this month!We had our niece's 18th birthday followed by my Mum's 83rd birthday, plus 3 grandchildren staying over the week end.Any way here goes,as it is the month of love[Valentines] it just has to be all our Havs in loving mode,how ever they express their love towards their human, and 4 legged families,plus any with hearts and flowers!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

some of my loves


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

awww such sweet pictures of everyones little loves!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Awww,such sweet loves!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Love, love...


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

shimpli said:


> Love, love...


Beautiful pups!!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Tere - I LOVE the picture of Yunque sitting up behind a racked out Ache!!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks, Evelyn... Lorraine, I love that pic so much. It shows their relationship, she lets him do whatever he wants... so funny.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Atticus and his dear friend Boo who accepted him as a puppy but has recently crossed the rainbow bridge at age 16.


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

Aww, I'm just LOVING all these hugs and kisses photos... I think I had about 10 pictures that I narrowed down to post here, let's see these are my favorites...

1st one is of my two sleeping together (big brother lets little sister get away with ANYTHING)
2nd one is of my God-daughter Isabel kissing Aries when they first met
3rd is my husband with Sonic the day I brought him home. Love at First Sight!
4th is of Sonic and my nephew Isaac (they're only a week apart in age and its amazing seeing them 'grow up' together)


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Sonic and Aries are so precious,what a couple of loving little Havs!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I think I've mentioned it before, Linda, but I can't get over how much my Tyler and Aries resemble each other. The first and second pictures could actually have been taken of Tyler. DH was dumbfounded when I showed them to him. Maybe someday I'll get Tyler with a similar pose so that you can see the Aries look.


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

Yea, I think that you have mentioned it and I can see it some by your avatar pic. I think that it would be interesting to see them in the same pose to compare. She's my adorable little princess and Tyler definitely looks like a handsome fellow.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*Jesse & Bella*

Jesse & Bella


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Adorable pups. They look like twins.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

They look so soft and pretty!


----------



## roxie2519 (Jan 9, 2013)

Sonic and Aries said:


> Aww, I'm just LOVING all these hugs and kisses photos... I think I had about 10 pictures that I narrowed down to post here, let's see these are my favorites...
> 
> 1st one is of my two sleeping together (big brother lets little sister get away with ANYTHING)
> 2nd one is of my God-daughter Isabel kissing Aries when they first met
> ...


I'm sorry but this one is my favorite eace:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

This boy does not know how to love yet - I he is MY new love!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

WHAT!!!??? #5 Laurie!!???? CONGRATULATIONS!!!! wow!!!!!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Really, Laurie ?? Wowwww. He is cuteee.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

you sneak Laurie, congratulations, what a darling. More pics.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Love this thread! Yay-Jerome is back! I missed hearing about the show boys.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

TilliesMom said:


> WHAT!!!??? #5 Laurie!!???? CONGRATULATIONS!!!! wow!!!!!!


Soo cute-you'll have a gaggle of neezers!
Do they make a MHS patch??


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

This cutie pie will only be with us for 10 weeks - when I have a chance I will create a thread about him and add more pics


----------



## m0rg4n (Feb 8, 2013)

*This whole month is filled with puppy love!*

After bringing Indy home on the 2nd it's hard to pick just one favorite picture that shows the Love he's brought into our home... so here are three.

Indy and Brad









Indy and Zoe









Indy and Me... completely oblivious to my dogs Cujo-esqe tendencies.









Happy Valentines Day!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Indy is a beautiful colour,delightful loving pics,no wonder you couldn't choose just one!But that is good,as we love photos here, the more the merrier!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

7 week old Finn says "Will you be my Valentine?"


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

aaahhh Katie, what a darling.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

MopTop Havanese said:


> 7 week old Finn says "Will you be my Valentine?"


Who wouldn't?!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I posted this on behalf of Dizzie and Nellie on the Valentines thread,but I shall post it here as well.
With loads of love from Dizzie and NellieXxXxXxXx.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*February fun photo challenge*



MopTop Havanese said:


> 7 week old Finn says "Will you be my Valentine?"


Who could resist that handsome little guy? He's a cutie and any girl would be lucky to have him as her valentine.


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

Okay, with February almost over... I just have to add a few new pictures I got from this past weekend. I finally got to visit with my friend and goddaughter again.. and needless there was endless love between Isabel, 5, and my two pups... 

The first is of the three of them sleeping together and the second is of Aries kissing goodbye...


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Sonic and Aries said:


> Okay, with February almost over... I just have to add a few new pictures I got from this past weekend. I finally got to visit with my friend and goddaughter again.. and needless there was endless love between Isabel, 5, and my two pups...
> 
> The first is of the three of them sleeping together and the second is of Aries kissing goodbye...


Love the blocks! I have a friend who has a now 1-year-old (human) baby, who has blocks with numbers for months and such, and has been taking portrait-worthy pictures of him every so often with his current age displayed on the blocks. Such a great idea - and I really like yours too, with the names! How do you get them to pose so nicely? My Ceylon would be clueless and would just knock them over to get back to us haha.


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

We got those pictures done as part of a package when we did some basic training classes. The photographer came up with the idea for Sonic and we just had it done for Aries as well so they would have matching portraits.

Sonic was through a few classes and so he had a solid sit/stay down and was fairly easy to capture.. Aries on the other hand, kept knocking the blocks over and would not be still.. The photographer finally decided that we should leash her to try to settle her down and then she went back in and digitally removed the leash..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Nice snuggle love pictures!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

You said flowers count!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Lovely Suzi,flowers always count!!


----------

